# ISO: Taco cassarole recipe



## Mr_Dove (Aug 29, 2006)

I've looked around the forum and failed to find any taco cassarole recipes.  Here are some of the ingredients I figured i would need for it.  Feel free to add any others that will be tasty too.

corn tortillas
ground beef
cheese
sliced olives
diced onion


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 29, 2006)

*Taco casserole recipe*

Funny you should ask about this - here is what I made last night for dinner. I sort of made it up as I went along. First I made a sauce (you can skip this step and use canned enchilada sauce if you want.)

Sauce:

4-5 dried ancho chiles
3 cloves garlic
1/2 large white onion, chopped
5-6 roma tomatoes
1/2 cup of the chile cooking liquid
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. sugar
6 oz tomato puree or sauce

Soak the chiles in hot water for 1/2 hour, remove stems and seeds and chop.
Peel the tomatoes (I do this by leaving them in boiling water for a few minutes and chop. Combine all of the sauce ingredients and cook for about 30 minutes, until onions are a little tender. Put all cooked ingredients in blender and puree. Add tomato puree and sugar.

Casserole:
1 pound ground beef
1/2 onion, chopped
2 cloves chopped garlic
salt and pepper to taste
6-8 small corn tortillas
2 TBS corn oil
1 can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can sweet corn, drained and rinsed
2 cups grated cheese (either Mexican Oaxacan, jack or cheddar)

Brown the ground beef and onion, salt to taste. Add the corn and beans, along with the prepared sauce. (You may have to hold back some of the sauce - don't make it too soupy. Or use a large can of enchilada sauce.

In a large frying pan, cook the tortillas just a few minutes each side with the corn oil, just until they are crispy.

Layer the tortillas (you may have to cut them up a bit to fit your dish), meat mixture and cheese twice in a casserole dish. Put in 350 degree oven for about 20 minutes, until cheese is bubbly.

Mi esposo loved this! We are having the leftovers tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 29, 2006)

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> Funny you should ask about this - here is what I made last night for dinner. I sort of made it up as I went along. First I made a sauce (you can skip this step and use canned enchilada sauce if you want.)
> 
> Sauce:
> 
> ...


Karen,
I can see why your esposo loved the casserole. This is one my DH would really enjoy. Thanks for sharing. It's on my list to try soon.

kadesma


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 29, 2006)

*Taco casserole*

Thanks for the nice compliment! I'll bet it would be good with black olive slices scattered on top, too. Oh, and I served it with some sliced fresh mangoes and a tomato/avocado salad.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 29, 2006)

I like a glop of sour cream and guacamole on mine.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh gosh, yes - almost anything would benefit from a glop of sour cream and guacamole!  Karen


----------



## Mr_Dove (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, I'm attempting this recipe.  I have everything but the ancho chiles.  I'm substituting some chile powder and a little store bought enchilada sauce.  Next time I'll try with the ancho chiles.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 29, 2006)

*Sounds Special*



			
				MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> Thanks for the nice compliment! I'll bet it would be good with black olive slices scattered on top, too. Oh, and I served it with some sliced fresh mangoes and a tomato/avocado salad.



Do you have certain ingredients that go into this salad? Would you mind posting how you fixed this?  Thanks to Mr Dove for asking.  Sounds really special.  thanks MexicanKaren.  Love avacados and tomatoes too.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's a TNT Enchilada Casserole. Not Taco, but close, 'eh? 

Enchilada Pie
1	5-oz pkg	yellow rice mix
1	Pound	ground beef
1	Small	onion, chopped
1	1.25 oz pkg	taco seasoning
1	10-oz can	enchilada sauce
1	Cup	Salsa
3	6 - 8 inch	flour tortillas
2	cups	Colby Jack cheese, shredded (8 oz)
		sour cream

Instructions: Preheat oven to 350º. Lightly grease 2-qt. casserole dish. Set aside.

Cook rice according to package. Set aside.

In large skillet, cook beef, onion & taco seasoning over medium heat until beef is browned & onion is tender. Drain excess grease. Sit in enchilada sauce & salsa.

Place 1 tortilla in prepared baking dish. Add 1/3 of beef mixture, 1/3 of cooked rice, & 1/3 of cheese. Repeat layers twice.

Bake for 30 minutes. Serve with sour cream.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 29, 2006)

Mmmmmm. The rice casserole sounds very good! I would have to make some adaptations because there is no such thing as "taco seasoning" here - but there are some seasoning blends that would probably work well.   Also, no canned enchilada sauce that I've found yet. Mr. Dove, the enchilada sauce will work great - that's actually the taste I was aiming for. Making that sauce was very messy!  You may want to think twice before trying it. As for the salad, I usually just drizzle lime juice and EVOO on the sliced tomatoes and avocados. My husband really prefers just a dollop of mayo, which is very good here, made with lime juice for an extra tang. Karen


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 29, 2006)

How about this?


* Exported from MasterCook *
                    Taco Bowls with Guac-a-Salsa Salad
Recipe By     :Rachael Ray
Serving Size  : 4     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Beef-Veal
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  1                     sack corn tortilla chips -- any brand or color (
  3        tablespoons  extra-virgin olive oil -- divided
  1 1/2         pounds  ground beef
  2                     jalapeno peppers -- seeded and finely ch
  2             medium  onions -- chopped
  3             cloves  garlic -- chopped (3 to 4)
  1         tablespoon  ground cumin
  1         tablespoon  chili powder
                        Coarse salt and black pepper
  1                cup  water
  2                     firm Haas avocados
  3                     plum tomatoes -- seeded and chopped
  1            Handful  cilantro leaves -- chopped
                        Juice of 1 lemon
  2                     sacks -- 10 ounces, 2 cups ea
Lightly crush the chips by popping open the bag and giving the chips a few light whacks with a frying pan - careful that they don't fly out of the sack! Hold the bag loosely at the top with 1 hand while you crush the chips with the other. 
Heat a large nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Add extra-virgin olive oil - 2 turns of the pan. Add the beef to the skillet, brown and crumble it, 5 minutes. To the browned meat, add half the jalapeno peppers, 3/4 of the chopped onions and all of the garlic. Season the meat with cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper. Cook together 5 minutes more, then add the water and reduce heat to low. Adjust salt, to taste. 
Halve and separate the avocados. Remove pit with a spoon. With the skin in tact, using a small knife, dice the avocado while still in the skin. Scoop out the diced flesh and place in a bowl. Combine tomatoes, remaining onions, jalapenos, and cilantro gently with avocado and dress the salad with the juice of 1 lemon, extra-virgin olive oil, and salt, to your taste. 
Layer a 1 or 2 handfuls of chips in soup or chili bowls and top with a handful of cheese. Fill bowls with taco meat and top with more cheese, then mound up some salad on top and serve.
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
NOTES : I baked up a couple flour tortilla salad bowls to serve this in and cut back on the chips.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

Yummy Yummy Yummy


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 30, 2006)

This recipe does not have green onions or olives, but you can add them to the recipe, if you choose. 

Enchilada Casserole


2 lbs. ground beef, browned and drained
2 – 14 ½ oz. cans diced tomatoes
1 cup water
2 tablespoon chili powder
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1 large onion, chopped
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
2 packages 6” corn tortillas (20) 

Combine beef, tomatoes, water, chili powder, green pepper, and onion in large sauce pan. Bring to boil. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Line a 13”x9”x2” pan with a third of the tortillas. Top with third of meat sauce and third of the cheese. Repeat layers, reserving the remaining third of the cheese. Bake covered in a 350º oven for 45 minutes. Sprinkle the remaining cheese on top of casserole.


----------

